# controlling recoil



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive got a ruger mk77 .300 winchester magnum. it has a black synthetic stock. it has an almost painful kick, almost to the point its not fun to shoot after 2 mags(8 shots). ive changed the hard rubber butt pad to a fitted limbsaver recoil pad, when i did i found that the top of the stock has a cavity, so i added 43 .50 cal lead balls into the stock for some weight. i just was wondering if anyone has and tricks to tame the beast? i havent been able to get to the range to test fire since my "improvements". i was just wonder if anyone has any advise, trick or ideas. thats a 9mm on the left in the last photo, so when i say beast, i mean it.

id like to add, i shoot only 180 grain bullets (thats whats in the photos), im also suprised nobody said go with lighter bullets), and 200's/220's are just too hard to hold with the kick after a few shots. IMO 180's are the way to go.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I put a thick leather glove on my shoulder when I sight in my slugster or shoot the 45-70....It really seems to help alot.....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

2 suggestions - muzzle brake and different stock. I remember my M24 weighed a ton, and recoiled VERY little due to that....but it isn't a beast like the .300 win mag or the .338 lapua (which, by the way, bucks way harder than the M82 with muzzle brake and other recoil suspension systems (stock & barrel).

What made you land on a .300 win mag? Good deal on it? I'm not knocking it...it's a nice round, but a bit over kill for anything in the U.S. unless you're very confident about your long range abilities (out west) and need the energy transfer

Good luck!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

just my opinion but i have bought 2 Sims Vibration Labs recoil pads and i'll never buy another brand.i have put one on my 870 12 gauge and my 7 mm rem mag and the reduction in the amount of recoil was VERY noticeable.
going w/ a heavier stock will definately help.remember,if you're using the rifle during winter hunting that more than likely you'll have extra layers of clothing on and you probably won't noticed the recoil on a shot at game.
at the range when i sighted mine in i used a good weighted rest so i didn't get beat up!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sbreech said:


> 2
> What made you land on a .300 win mag? Good luck!



hey sbreech, thats a great question..

it was one shot i saw my father make on a bull elk in the rocky mountains outside steamboat springs colorado when i was about 10 years old. we drove a ford van and toed a camper. i remember fishing in streams with velveta cheese catching small and the most colorful fish ive ever saw(brook trout i now know). it too was the first time ive ever seen a porkipine, they were huge and cool.

me, my dad and my younger brother terry were on an elk hunting trip to steamboat from ohio. were sitting on this high rocky cliff overlooking a gourge, just sitting there enjoying the day, waiting, i was pretty young so memories are kinda foggy, but some locked in solid too.. we'd already been there a long time, i mean hunting, dad said we made too much noise.lol., i remember the sun, i remember the rock we sat on, it had a bunch of those little white stones in it, i remember how far it was to other points on the ridge from us. we were just sitting there and all of a sudden, along the ridge on the next moutain to the left we saw movement, elk walking in a line along a trail towards us. i remember dad telling us boys to lay down. we did and he did the samething, he aimed the big .300 at that line of elk and the next thing i know i heard and felt a blast. when i looked up to where we saw those elk, one was sliding down the side of the moutain until it got caught on a tree that stopped its slide. i can still remember my fathers face when he cut out the buglers and held them for us to see. ive never seen him so happy. we left that night and came back the next day and cut it up. i had no idea i was going to have to carry a leg out of the woods.lol. while my father was cutting up the beast he found the heart and showed us boys... i will also never forget this, there was a perfect pencil sized hole straight thru the middle of it. even as young as i was and as happy as my father was, i knew i saw something special. ill never forget it! 

so you ask me why i choose the big .300?? i know its overkill, some better cartridges out there (but not many.lol.) but its more than that too me. 

i choose it because it was my fathers cartridge..


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

EZBITE - I do believe you have the most perfect reason to choose that round. Now get a McMillan stock, get the dang thing muzzle-braked, and shoot the crap out of it. 

Another question - what position are you shooting it from? That can affect the perceived recoil as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sbreech said:


> EZBITE - I do believe you have the most perfect reason to choose that round. Now get a McMillan stock, get the dang thing muzzle-braked, and shoot the crap out of it.
> 
> Another question - what position are you shooting it from? That can affect the perceived recoil as well.


bench and standing. im also working on a muzzle break, but ive got a boar hunt in july so machinings not an option


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom,

Have you ever shot off of a lead sled? A lead sled with 50# of shot will make a .300 Win Mag feel like a 6mm.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Rednek said:


> Tom,
> 
> Have you ever shot off of a lead sled? A lead sled with 50# of shot will make a .300 Win Mag feel like a 6mm.


ive heard good things of them, but im looking for something i can use in the field also. i realize its just one shot, but if you've ever had your body twisted and had to make that shot, it really hurts sometimes. some of my positions shots are getting close to it.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> bench and standing. im also working on a muzzle break, but ive got a boar hunt in july so machinings not an option


If you'll be shooting boar from prone or a benched position, a monopod can help with recoil - it transfers some of the energy off of your shoulder onto your "foregrip" hand which is now tucked under the buttstock gripping the monopod. It's designed for stability, but as a side benefit, offers more control of the energy dispersion. Just a thought...

Also, a heavy laminated stock will eat recoil more than a synthetic... I've used Richard's Microfit before, but they take forever, and you have to do the finishing yourself.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks sbreech, that really looks like a good stock (i will be checking into it much more at a later date), but right now im limited on time and funds. i guess i should of gotten the ruger back outta the safe months ago. its always kicked like a beast and actually, thats always been one of the attractions.lol


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Until you get the gun set up, Google PAST MAG SHIELD to find a retail source. I wear one when going big bore. Reduces felt recoil by up to 85%

http://www.battenfeldtechnologies.com/downloads/catalog/2010/2010-Battenfeld-Catalog-Page-58.pdf


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ok fool, i ask you this, how thick is it? is it hot and sweaty in the summer heat, remember im hunting in july. thanks for your imput.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Tom, I'll check with a guy at work. He knows a gunsmith. I am not sure if he does porting, but I'll check for you. I had my 870 deer barrel done at Gander Mt. a few years ago and they had a good turn around. Have you checked there?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Tom, I'll check with a guy at work. He knows a gunsmith. I am not sure if he does porting, but I'll check for you. I had my 870 deer barrel done at Gander Mt. a few years ago and they had a good turn around. Have you checked there?


nope, but ive had a bad service experience in the archery dept. lets just forget that.. i do go in there on a regular basis and look at those over priced firearms. i cant remember the gunsmiths face, but i do remember the guys working there. ive never asked them my recoil question, why,,, because i think they will try to sell me something or their not as up to date on firearms as i think i am.

get ahold of me Jess when you know something, thanks bro


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sbreech said:


> If you'll be shooting boar from prone or a benched position, a monopod can help with recoil - it transfers some of the energy off of your shoulder onto your "foregrip" hand which is now tucked under the buttstock gripping the monopod. It's designed for stability, but as a side benefit, offers more control of the energy dispersion. Just a thought...
> 
> Also, a heavy laminated stock will eat recoil more than a synthetic... I've used Richard's Microfit before, but they take forever, and you have to do the finishing yourself.


i do like thie stock, plus im sporting the same scope covers.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I know its not close to you but, JD Jones in Wintersville *made* me a scope mount for my interarms 44mag pistol. I could not fine one that worked anywhere. He also fixed the action and did a trigger job. He is not cheap but he is good. He creates and makes a lot of firearms and is known around the country.


----------

